# can't beat this !



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

heres a pic for you "sceptical" about .17's. have'nt keept track but so far i would say about 30 or so coyotes have fallen to "the Rice Burner". I think only 2 have needed stitches and very few at that. this is what is seen with perty much everyone that has been skinned. this one was shot this a.m. quartering away at about 40 yards.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

30 down? Must be about time for a new barrel huh? oke: :rollin:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

perhaps. groups have opened up to about 3/8ths oke:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

You need to man up and get a rifle.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

And I can beat that! I got a whole bunch this year with NO HOLES!  :wink:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Steel necklaces. :thumb:

Sounds like the little rice burner is doing quite well with the right bullet. It has a lot to do with bullet selection and shot placement. I still wouldn't suggest a 17 for a new guy just starting out coyote hunting because he won't have shot placement down and more than likely using factory ammo. It might be a great round for those who know what's going on and know their own limitations. I like the little 17's, but i agree with dcoy, you need a real mans gun, maybe that jaybird with an 80g burger. :wink:

Keep it up, and keep us all updated.

xdeano


----------

